# Mini "Blind-Set" of Sporthund



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Anyone ever use any of these?
Revierset-7334200

If so, what's your experience? Better than cones? 

I was thinking about building some of those mini blinds intead of using the cones since I'd like to teach her to look into the blind. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've never used them but to me they seem like a waste of money. To teach going around, any object will do (or even shrubs or a tree). To teach actively *looking* (checking) for a helper, I think the best result would be to train the exercise with helpers. If my dog looks into the blind I don't want him looking for anything other than the helper. If he goes around tight and under control but doesn't check into the blind at all then I can say that the exercise is really about showing obedience and control.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I've never used them but to me they seem like a waste of money. To teach going around, any object will do (or even shrubs or a tree). To teach actively *looking* (checking) for a helper, I think the best result would be to train the exercise with helpers. If my dog looks into the blind I don't want him looking for anything other than the helper. If he goes around tight and under control but doesn't check into the blind at all then I can say that the exercise is really about showing obedience and control.


I agree with this. The dog pretty much knows (or thinks that they know) where the helper is by the time you make it to the field. I'd teach them to "search" the blinds by having a helper hide in each of the blinds at random, so the dog can never be sure where he is.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, if you have a helper available on a regular basis, that isn't an issue, which I don't. At least not yet. :/ 
So I'm looking for something I can use to teach it on my own, of course not without the trainers consent. 

Right now it pretty much is an obedience, control exercise.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have no permanent blinds on a field ever, so any exercise of go around has no meaning when it comes to actually doing the exercise on the protection field. 
It is all about obedience and control, but for my dog, drive kicks in and 'around the tree or cone' is never the same when he goes into protection mode(at least w/ Karlo!). 

We went on a strange field yesterday....my dog had no clue where the helper would be because we don't get to run 6 blinds ever. Came out from a trail onto the field, he was thinking we were out for a walk when we entered the field.
He figured it out after #2, we did a couple repeats as he wasn't complying then blew me off to find the helper after I made him run 4(helper was standing under the canopy in the shade with other spectators, neutral with the sleeve in a vertical position) Karlo had his eye on the group, not me so much even though he did mostly defer to me on 1, 2, 3, and 4. 

He was always scanning for a helper.

I only had me as praise when he complied, no ball/toy just good boy, and pats, not enough for him. After he blew me off, he ran to the "new to him" helper and went right into a strong hold and bark. 
The helper gave him a bite, which I wouldn't have chose, due to the blow off, but K did give some effort to run the first four (w/ my heavy coaxing).
I put him on a line, and the helper slipped the sleeve after a bit of fight. After that, Karlo who outs just fine, decided NOT outing on this new helper would be a fun test...so we had to work on that some. Never know what will occur when we hit a new field/helper the dog has never seen. I really enjoy learning more about my dog! His great genetics have him always confident, so that isn't a worry for me.

This is something I was going to build, still may if I can't get on a field where I can make my dog just go round and round blinds. 
We can't pass a trial if I don't get him compliant on this, maybe if I had him just running round over and over and over when he was young~ he would just do the pattern to get to his goal. But I do like a thinking dog, not a robot! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gZana4wKB4k


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Last year I bought a set of Pop and Go blinds. The whole set was less than $200. I LOVE them. They open up to full size. I was looking for a link to show you, but it seems that the company is no longer. I couldn't find them anywhere.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

They probably went broke! That is a great price!!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I used Christmas tree stands and fence posts, 3 set up in a triangle formation, then wrapped with a piece of canvas cut to fit. I can set up two of these in my yard to work on blinds.

I also use the stand/post as jump standards, so multipurpose


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

http://









My pop up blinds. If you can find them anywhere, get them!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

My club bought a set and we share rthem when someone needs to "teach" the blind search. I love them. I did use chairs before but these are easy and have a nice small bag to carry them in. Although I do not use it, there is a clip in each blind to hang a ball from if you want that can be used to teach the dog to look for the ball in each blind. I "teach" the dog to go past and circle back around each blind to keep them very tight....

Here is a quick video I made for some friends when I taught my dog to run 6 blinds in 3 days... (really 5, I never send him to 6 unless there is a helper)





 
Frank


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

That was pretty awesome!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

schh3fh2 said:


> My club bought a set and we share rthem when someone needs to "teach" the blind search. I love them. I did use chairs before but these are easy and have a nice small bag to carry them in. Although I do not use it, there is a clip in each blind to hang a ball from if you want that can be used to teach the dog to look for the ball in each blind. I "teach" the dog to go past and circle back around each blind to keep them very tight....
> 
> Here is a quick video I made for some friends when I taught my dog to run 6 blinds in 3 days... (really 5, I never send him to 6 unless there is a helper)
> 
> ...


 
Great training job. I came across some videos on you tube of you and Diesel when he was a puppy. It made me smile seeing you work him with a clicker in the beginning. Awesome job of foundation training. Good videos for anyone to watch! (When are you going to come out with training DVDs!)


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

cindy_s said:


> When are you going to come out with training DVDs!


 
Hahaha...I'll leave that to the professionals, I am still just trying to train my dogs and have some fun...and just FYI.... I still use the clicker all the time with Diesel...and Ibux...and I used it with Cayos... 

Frank


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

cindy_s said:


> Last year I bought a set of Pop and Go blinds. The whole set was less than $200. I LOVE them. They open up to full size. I was looking for a link to show you, but it seems that the company is no longer. I couldn't find them anywhere.





cindy_s said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Cindy, they are still available and I just ordered a set

You can still get the full set with a jump 

Pac 'n Go REC - train anywhere with portable safe training equipment for everyone... the family pet to the international competitor. For all venues including agility, teacup, big dog, rally, obedience, earthdog, puppy development, protection dog spor

or just a set of 2 or 6 blinds

Pac 'n Go REC - train anywhere with portable safe training equipment for everyone... the family pet to the international competitor. For all venues including agility, teacup, big dog, rally, obedience, earthdog, puppy development, protection dog spor

At this price point, I see them as much more useful than the "mini-blinds" as they are portable and you can take them anywhere and stick a helper in them. I've bought Pac 'n Go products before and am very impressed with the quality and portability of the products.

Glad I ran across this thread to remind me to check them out, and thanks for the post.


----------

